# Upcoming NEDRA Events



## nedrapr (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

We have two upcoming Test and Tunes coming up in the Central US. As you know we've had many events on the East and West Coast but we are working on more centralized events such as these two in Missouri and Oklahoma.

NEDRA Test and Tune
August 11, 2013
Noon to 3:00 pm 
Dyno Dom's Sikeston Raceway
Sikeston, MO 
http://dynodomssikestonraceway.com/
Contact John Metric
[email protected]
979-665-5621

NEDRA Test and Tune
And Midnight Drags 
August 31, 2013
8:00 pm to 2:00 am 
Racing also from 6:00 pm to 11:00 pm at the 
Test and Tune Friday, August 30
Tulsa Raceway Park 
http://www.tulsaracewaypark.com/
Contact Thomas Henderson at
[email protected]

You don't have to have a 10 second pavement burner to race. We have classes for all kinds of vehicles and voltages. It's fun just getting out on the track or coming out to watch.

Hope to see you there!

Chip Gribben
NEDRA PR
http://www.nedra.com
[email protected]


----------



## TerryH (Jun 9, 2012)

Really cool to see some events for those of us in the "middle."  I don't think we can make Sikeston but we will be at Tulsa. Thanks to John and to the NEDRA for putting on these events!!


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

NEDRA Test-n-Tune at Dyno Dom's Sikeston Dragstrip, August 2013
Fastest Non-Drag Car ET 9.369 Brian Noto - 1955 Porsche Speedster 9.369 at 73.75mph
Runner Up Non-Drag Car 9.707 Michael Bertrand - 1988 Porsche 911
Most Runs Michael Bertrand with 12 runs in his 1988 Porsche 911
Most Runs Runner Up Jon Szubski with 11 runs 2006 HHR
Honorable Mention - Jon Szubski got a rare holeshot victory in the 27th race getting by Charlie Rickman in the quicker Opel GT
Furthest Trip - John Bishop -1959 Morris Minor from Albuquerque NM
Best Overall - Michael Bertrand string of 11 very consistent runs between 9.7 and 9.9 seconds.
Fastest Drag car Run of the Day - J. Metric 7.365 at 88mph
Four new potential World Records for their class: Brian Noto, Kevin Smith, Michael Bertrand, Byron Izenbooz.
3 New Members, 1 New Corporate Membership and One Potential Corporate Membership.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

John, what battery / BMS are you running now.


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

We are running "LiPo Seduction" 100C rating 4.4Ahr cells. 
We have created our own cell balancer in a plug and play box.


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

*TULSA TEST-N-TUNE NEDRA EVENT RESULTS*
*From:* Tommy Henderson <[email protected]>
*To:* "[email protected]" <[email protected]> 
*Sent:* Monday, September 2, 2013 5:37 PM
*Subject:* RE: [NEDRA] Tulsa results

 For Friday and Saturday we got some times in at TRP and are as follows: SmartForTwo conversion at 120V Pb Car is at 2100 lbs best 62MPH @ 23s out of 4 runs Honda 86 VF500 Interceptor Conv. 90V Capacitor bank of 93F (no batteries) 400 lbs 1/8th - 62mph @ 11s, 1/4 - 61 mph @18s Best of two runs Terry's large golf cart (more like a mini altered!) ran 1/8th 80mph at 8.5s, got ton's of looks, and was noticed by the front office. A real 1st class set-up! We are now planning for the spring 2014, with schools close to completed projects, we will see. I am also looking for a higher power controller as we are current limited until the 100ft mark. (Zilla, or equiv). Thanks Tommy


----------



## TerryH (Jun 9, 2012)

We had a great time at TRP. We were super excited to run our first 80 mph 1/8th mile with a best pass of [email protected]. All the other racers and fans were really great. We had people in our pit the entire night asking questions like, "What is it and where's the motor?" We had a big time showing off the cart and meeting Tommy and his wife. Thanks to him and to the NEDRA for putting on these events. Looking forward to being at TRP again soon!!

Here's the GoPro video of the 80mph pass if anyone is interested in riding along. I usually clip off the return road footage but I left the celebration in this one. We were really pumped to finally get a 80 mph time slip. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=_E65abcWMM0


----------



## Young7952 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

